# Who Has Snow?



## rake60 (Feb 6, 2010)

The Blizzard of 2010 appears to be over here.
I have snow over 6 feet high in spots!

Like the neighbors kitchen window and the tree out front.












It seems my old snow blower doesn't know it's own strength when 
there is only 9 inches of snow to be blown.
Sorry about the window neighbors, and to that guy in the blue pick up
truck who was driving past. 
:hDe: 

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick,
My sister is in York, PA and says she got 30 inches. 
Her young weimaraner pup doesn't know what to do, it's well over his head.


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 6, 2010)

It's mostly gone and muddy here :-\


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 6, 2010)

Count 16"+ for Lancaster, PA

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kf2qd (Feb 6, 2010)

70 degrees and sunny here in the Rio Grande valley. I grew up in Western New York so I have a pretty good idea of what show is like and y'all can keep it. Instead of snow we have had buckets of rain here the last week.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow - What's that. : : :

Another week over 30C ;D

Some rain would be really nice - our water tanks are empty.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I got just over 12" here in suburban Clevleland, Ohio.

I'm in a valley that accumulates a little more than the surrounding areas.

Good news is, I got to play with my new snow- blower! Twice! Yipee!

I love a cold snowy winter. What a beautiful change from the fall weather.

I couldn't stand living in an area with the same boring weather all year around.

Each changing season brings along a renewed spirit and anticipation of related activities. And winter time, is shop time! :big:

-MB


----------



## Andy_B (Feb 6, 2010)

23"+ here in VA.

Shot of my shop from back door.





Guess I can't go to Florida until the spring thaw. Tow vehicle covered with snow.





Andy


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 6, 2010)

We are in the 23" band here Down Jersey. Not shure how much we actual got but about s foot deep shoveing this AM have not bee ot to re shovel yet. Snow emergency declared so cant drive anywhere if I could get out. 
Tin


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 6, 2010)

Average in my front yard is 30" (Laurel, MD)

There's a Silverado somewhere under there...











Walkway before:






After me about killing myself with a shovel:






J-Random photo:







Keep safe and warm folks. Don't forget to check on your friends and loved ones who may be snowed in or without power.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 6, 2010)

22" or thereabouts here.

As for checking on neighbors... ;D Many years ago I checked on our elderly neighbor...she didn't recognize me and just about called the cops on me. Can't say I blamed her. I was wearing a stocking cap...scarf up to my nose...enough clothes to double my size (I'm 6-2...er...was anyway). I looked like a hoodlum. :big:


----------



## ieezitin (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I live here in Maryland on the eastern shore of the Chesapeake Bay, Here is a summer shot from the air of my farm






Here some shots now of the snow covered land.






Usually this 4X4 ford will nibble away at around 24 of snow it does not like it but it will do it, well with bumper high snow it just gave up now I got it stuck.






Mt tractor is a Fifty Horse 3 cylinder diesel Case, But I have turf tires on for the pastures and they just will not grip in snow. Its very frustrating having all that power and cannot use it.






The horses have to eat. I feel sorry for them. They sure are munching down the bales just to burn the calories.











Well here is the machine shop. no work to be done in the shop for now. Too many fires to put out around the farm. We are stuck and cannot get out, the neighbor should be over tomorrow with his large tractor to pull me out, but at the moment he is helping the state with local snow removal. 






All the best Anthony.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 8, 2010)

OK, so who is ready for round *TWO*?

If the forecasts are correct, it will begin mid-afternoon tomorrow.
They are predicting 8 to 14 inches for my area, and 10 to 20 inches
for the DC - Virginia areas.

Stay safe out there!

Rick


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Feb 8, 2010)

Where do I start.... Dec. 19 we got 27 inches. The following saturday we got 8. This weekend we got another 22 and they are calling for 10-20 tomorow and wednesday. I love snow but I hate to shovel.
Waynesboro Virginia in the Shanendoah Valley.
I will show some pics tomorow when I go out and shovel..... again.
-B-


----------



## dreeves (Feb 8, 2010)

I have 22 inches as of Sunday and we are going to get 12-18 more on tuesday night.

Dave Reeves
West Chester,PA


----------



## steamer (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry all for your troubles....I've dodged all of these bullets so far....(Massachusetts)....but let the weather pattern change any and I'll be in the thick of it....

Maryak......you are looking at this you lucky dog you! 8).....feel free to send some global warming our way won't you? ;D

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 8, 2010)

It will soon be summer in th US and winter in Aussie ;D ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 8, 2010)

We are predicted for 6 to 12 and I won't be complaining after looking at what everyone else has gotten.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 8, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> It will soon be summer in th US and winter in Aussie ;D ;D



Yes it will but if it snows where we are....................... It will warm the Global Warming Skeptics hearts.  

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hummmm,

So you never see alerts such as this one in Australia?






*That's just not right Bob!*
I am issuing a formal invitation for you and your family to come to Punxsutawney
for Groundhog Day next year. We'll show you what winter is *supposed* to be, and 
we can both throw rocks at that fat little rodent for saying we'll have
six more weeks of it! 
Rof}

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Feb 8, 2010)

We dodged the last one, got maybe a half inch.

It started again this afternoon and now we have maybe a 2 inch dusting. Not bad at all.

But, this system is pulling moisture up out of the Gulf of Mexico and spinning it around till it ends up dumping it here. Sort of a giant lake effect ;D
I don't much care for snow, or cold weather, at all. But I'm working from home tomorrow, so I don't really care what it does ;D


----------



## Maryak (Feb 8, 2010)

Rick,

Maybe in the Snowy Mountains in Winter but at the moment our warnings are mostly about fire and thunderstorms.

Thanks for the invite, :bow: we will drag out our Winter Woollies and check the bank balance.  ;D

Hot off the press for our area















Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 8, 2010)

About 6 years ago a new NOA doppler radar station was put into service less than 20 miles from here and the weather forecasting since that time has been spot on ........ the next 24hrs, 8-14" of new snow accumulation coupled with blizzard conditions. Oh goody, I can hardly wait. We missed the last storm that pounded the crap out of the East coast but it sounds as if we are not going to be as lucky this time around. Gees, I do hate winter in the Midwest.

BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not impressed Bob!

The thermometer on the side of my garage almost hit 30° yesterday! 
But that was Fahrenheit... 
 :wall:

You come here for Groundhog Day, and I'll come there in the heart of your winter.
Is it true that fat, old, bald guys wearing speedo swim trunks that can not be seen
are arrested on site in Oz? Or, is that just an American myth intended to keep me
off the beach there? ???

Damn but I love this forum.
If I asked the the guy across the street that question, he'd be telling his girls 
to get into the house while he was loading his shotgun! 
:hDe:

Rick


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm always amazed at the amount of snow you guys in the coast get. 

Here in the Canadian Prairies, we've got about 12 inches TOTAL so far. Nice dry, light, fluffy snow. I might fire up the tractor tomorrow to clear out the 4 inches we got on the week-end. The trucks are fine, but the cars are dragging a bit. Supposed to be another inch or two this week-end, but that will change by then for sure.

Take care guys - don't pull anything or blow any valves...

Andrew


----------



## Maryak (Feb 9, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I'm not impressed Bob!
> 
> Is it true that fat, old, bald guys wearing speedo swim trunks that can not be seen
> are arrested on site in Oz? Or, is that just an American myth intended to keep me
> ...



Must be an American myth. Don't bother with the speedos with you body style you'll fit right in the following






It's 5 mins drive from us, but you could run down there to loosen up a bit and shed the duds on arrival ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## myrickman (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahhh- the morning spew of a snowblower...


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 9, 2010)

God how I hated mine....I always some how came out looking like a snow cone... :big:


----------



## peteski (Feb 9, 2010)

Almost ashamed to say that we got 5 inches here in Western Wisconsin. But the last big one we got was 17 inches. Thank God I still have a son who knows how to use a snow shovel.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2010)

got a few inches over night. another 4-6today and another foot tonight. 
Tin


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going home from work now,to my love ones and my thrusty old Honda snowblower :big:
Yes it's snowing ???  ;D
CS


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 10, 2010)

All told, the total accumulation for the past 24 hr period was 10.5". And on top of all the snow, we had a minor earthquake hit roughly 30miles West of here this A.M. It was big enough to wake me up and you could hear things on the night stand rattling around for several seconds. No damage reported but such a rarity here in the Midwest is unsettling just the same.

BC1
Jim


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 10, 2010)

And ther's me feeling sorry for myself,went for a walk this morning and a few flakes came down,it is 3deg here at the moment but I did manage to go out the garage and connect up the coolant on the lathe,we call it "suds".Can't wait for the warmer weather.Want to get on with my Traction engine. :'(
Don


----------



## rleete (Feb 10, 2010)

Strangely, this area (known as the snow belt) has had relatively little snow this year. My yard, as of last night, still had patches of grass showing. We usually have at least a solid foot on the ground, even after the customary January thaw.

Many people have heart attacks from over exertion while shoveling. Take it easy.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Another 16+ inches for Lancaster, PA. My snowblower is my best friend today. And after it sucked up the morning newspaper buried in the snow  and came to an abrupt halt, I had a wave of sadness pass over me. I thought, I do not want to go to this funeral. But with a little coaxing I got the paper out of the second stage, and alls well. ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Feb 10, 2010)

My antique snowthrower broke this morning.
One of the end bolts that holds the auger shaft in place worked loose and fell out.
It sounded like a train wreck when that auger got squirrelly and wedged into the 
chute assembly. : It did go back together and it works, but I have a feeling I may 
end up making a new shaft for it. After this storm passes I'll take it completely apart 
and check the threads for damage. It's not nearly as fun making parts that you 
*HAVE* to make.

Don't feel bad Phil, I almost ran mine into a 2 foot square plastic garbage can lid that
the pickers had tossed onto the sidewalk. It was under about 10 inches of snow. 
They are saying an additional 6 inches is to be expected here. For me, that would be 
enough.  

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 10, 2010)

Global Warming! :big: :big:

The local meteorologist is predicting snow in South Alabama on Friday. th_wtf1 scratch.gif :shrug:

I feel for you guys in the North, what miserable weather.

Perhaps we can bus all of you to New Orleans, there having a big party in the French Quarter.

Good luck.

SAM


----------



## dreeves (Feb 10, 2010)

More snow today to add to the 20 inches on saturday. Its been snowing since 8:00pm last night and will keep on till about 10:00 PM tonight. another 12-18 inches. Time to get in the shop and make chips


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Feb 10, 2010)

Well we dodged the 10-20 inches last night and got about 9 instead. That leaves about up to 3 feet on the ground.
Here are some pics and yes that is a standard height mailbox. I had to shovel out a spot for the swarf collector to pee pee.
Now the wind is blowing a steady 25mph with gusts to 45mph. I have had to shovel the driveway again just because of the drifting.
-B-


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are so lucky to get that much snow! After the last two years of snow every day, this year I got a new snow blower. Only used it once in early December. I could of spent that money on tooling or material. :'(

IronHorse


----------



## rake60 (Feb 10, 2010)

We are certainly not getting the worst of this storm, but it has been an interesting
day here. I've had the snowthrower out twice and shoveled three times. 
Now we are getting 30 MPH winds that are making some small mountains.

On a positive note, the DPW guys got to use some of their bigger toys.
This is out my front window around 3:00PM today.












Want to talk about getting plowed in? 

Officially:






That's not so bad if it would just stay in one place! :

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 10, 2010)

My back porch...






Still snowing. It's 9:21.

I've been out 5 (or is it 6) times...got a little electric snowblower.
No place to put the snow anymore. Snowblower doesn't blow above 3'.


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 10, 2010)

Fellow, Living in South Louisiana have never seen snow other that a few flake fell this year and melted before they hit the ground, that was for one afternoon, my wife and I have said that someday we would like to go somewhere and see the snow but you being in probably would not think much of that, it sure looks good, don't fully understand how you can get around and what must it be like when it melts, well I guess we will deal with the mild winter and the 100 degree 100% humidity that last about 10 months out of the year, you all stay warm and dig out in the spring, Lathe Nut


----------



## shred (Feb 10, 2010)

I think we got 0.031" today. A little sleet pellet hit me as I was coming in from lunch.  :big: :big:


----------



## rake60 (Feb 15, 2010)

We are starting to slowly melt out here but now have a new 4 to 7 inches
expected tonight. The melting isn't all good either. I happened to look out
the dining room window this morning and noticed a little icicle starting to grow.







That seemed a little odd. There are no ledges or overhangs outside that window.
When I went out to investigate, I found where it was coming from.






Now that's no good at all! That icicle is about 8 feet long and 15 inches in diameter 
at the top. I have no idea what is keeping that rain gutter up there. Maybe it's 
frozen to the roof as well.  
If it falls and breaks out that big storm window, maybe I'll finally repaint the area
between the window and storm window.

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya know what is weird? I was watching the Winter Olympics from Vancouver.....50degrees and they are hauling in snow. Rick and Zee, send them some of yours. I wonder watch the going price is for snow?

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Feb 15, 2010)

My stepson lives is Kelowna BC.
He isn't complaining about the global warming effects either.
They are happy to see the harsher winter weather shifting southward
leaving them alone.

As for the Olympics, *GO CANADA GO!*
From a USA observer who has some very important interests there. 

Rick


----------

